# Have They Been Reproducing These For Very Long?



## partsguy (May 12, 2016)

I just noticed that someone is remaking the silver dashboard appliques for Spaceliners. I plan to buy the one below.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sears-Space...638384?hash=item3ac35b37f0:g:i6AAAOSw1KxXMouL


----------

